# Who is your case officer and how do they treat you?



## Negative Ned (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi everyone!

Just wondering if it's possible for all of us to share general details of how your case officer's have treated you or your partner whilst processing Prospective Marriage Visa? 
My case is currently being processed in Cairo office. I hear that they are pretty harsh there but I'm very confident my partner and I will be just fine. We've given absolutely everything we could to them as proof, completed the med checks and AFP checks. With guidance over the phone from Australian Immigration office, we have completed everything step by step.

My case officer is being totally brief in all responses. We have booked the Church, wedding reception, honeymoon etc and the lack of information being sent to us about the progress is quite hard to live with... 
We address our CO with utmost respect as due, however it feels that we are being treated as "just another number". Obviously they have thousands of cases to look after and I comprehend that.. but a sense of direction is always appreciated in something so significant, surely?


----------



## Sydney (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi Negative Ned,

Unfortunately, Cairo embassy never reveals what's going on with your application regardless how full and straight forward it is.

The current waiting time for the final decision is 9-12 months.

You can find out more about Cairo applicants in this thread: http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/57865-pmv-partner-visa-cairo-waiting-room.html

Could you please tell us who is your CO (just initials please) and what date did you submit your application.

Good luck!


----------



## Negative Ned (Aug 19, 2014)

See, thats what I thought.. I assumed thats just how they are, protocol etc. Turns out it just depends on the case officer assigned.

A distant friend of mine was telling a relative about how her fiance entered the embassy to submit his application just last week and the CO took his file (why was she at reception) Then told him not to worry, he will hopefully be granted a visa before his scheduled wedding date!
As happy as I am for them, I'm dumbfounded!!!!! 

My partner applied July, 3rd 2014. 
We spent 4 months compiling our folder and documents. Assigned a CO two days after submission. 
They asked for a few originals to be sent via post within 28 days which we had sent in exactly 2 days and that is the last contact we have had.

co: I.S

It would just be a peace of mind to know that the thousands of dollars we spent booking our marriage is not going to go down the drain if the process takes longer? Even the deposits are hefty and will be forfeited if we changed the dates.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I can't speak for how they handle PMVs in Cairo, but it is not at all unusual for people to schedule their wedding dates too early and not get their grants in time, unfortunately. For that reason, many people (including my now-husband and me) choose not to book anything until AFTER we get the grant. We picked a wedding date and booked the celebrant, as required by the PMV, but didn't do anything else as we knew there was a chance (however small) that processing wouldn't be completed in time and we didn't want to lose money.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you that you get yours in time!!!


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

I never heard from my CO until my visa was granted, which is often the case if you've submitted everything with your application. They're busy people and my view is that the less they are disturbed with update requests, the more they can get done on visa processing.

The visa processing timelines are estimates and DIBP isn't held accountable if visas are processed outside these estimates. A lot of PMV applicants have had to adjust their wedding dates, so it's typically recommended to avoid non-refundable deposits. Hopefully yours will be granted within the time you're expecting so it won't be an issue.


----------



## Sydney (Jan 13, 2014)

Negative Ned said:


> A distant friend of mine was telling a relative about how her fiance entered the embassy to submit his application just last week and the CO took his file (why was she at reception) Then told him not to worry, he will hopefully be granted a visa before his scheduled wedding date!
> As happy as I am for them, I'm dumbfounded!!!!!


Interesting and a bit shocking to be honest. So the CO just took your friend's file and told him the visa will be GRANTED even without looking at the application? They usually call it "the final decision".. but anyway it doesn't mean anything and I wouldn't keep my hopes up just because the CO said that.

Cases are processed in order in accordance with the date that they have been lodged. 
Processing time for a complete assessment and decision to be made is 12 months as per the Client Service Charter, which can be viewed at Family Visa Processing Times.

Hope you didn't book your wedding before July next year since we have quite a few people on the forum (including myself) who applied more than 9 months ago and still waiting for a decision.

There are some mysterious cases that got their visas pretty quick, but it's like 1% and not from Cairo.


----------



## Sydney (Jan 13, 2014)

Here is the list of Cairo applicants:

a - 300 Feb 2013 (approved July 2014)
ia - 309 September 2013
k - 309 October 2013
R - 309 November 2013
H - 300 November 2013
S - 300 November 2013
c - 300 December 2013 
f - 309 March 2014 
P - 300 March 2014 
s - 309 April 2014
NN - 300 July 2014


----------



## KitKaat (Oct 9, 2013)

Keep in mind Cairo deals with not only Egyptian applicants but instead with Syrians, Sudanese, Eritrean, Moroccans..

So basically Australian embassy in cairo is so much loaded with visa application.

We've applied on 8th of Oct 2013 and still waiting for the final part (security check form 80).

Good luck


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

No offense to your friend but how do you know it is the case officer? It could just be counter staff. Most embassies the case officers do not work the counter. When I went to the embassy we actually had to wait for the senior officer to come from out back. 

We had who we have been told is one of the best case officers in Cairo and we had to change our wedding date twice. They actually advise not to book anything until the visa is granted .. what happens if it is rejected?

I should also add that most embassies you hear nothing unless they need something or is granted. The case officers are closed book. Remember not to contact them if they need something they will contact you. 

Cairo processing is 9-12 months. Interview if in Egypt is at around 4 months.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

When is your wedding date?


----------



## KitKaat (Oct 9, 2013)

I agree with mish


----------



## faith555 (Mar 19, 2014)

Mish said:


> No offense to your friend but how do you know it is the case officer? It could just be counter staff. Most embassies the case officers do not work the counter. When I went to the embassy we actually had to wait for the senior officer to come from out back.
> 
> We had who we have been told is one of the best case officers in Cairo and we had to change our wedding date twice. They actually advise not to book anything until the visa is granted .. what happens if it is rejected?
> 
> ...


Hey Mish;

Hope that ur doing fine , and sorry to disturb , i just want to ask u on how do u know wich way we have to send the docs that co asked for after he assigned, in the letter mu co send by mail he did not specify a way so we figure out to scan the original copies and send them by mail and as the size of the file was so big he send us another email saying the following :

Please note that we are unable to open any documents located on Dropbox we site due to network security reasons.

Please scan the documents as PDF files and email to us. Note that each email should not exceed 5 MB

So im now confused and scared as i saw in the post of Negative Ned that they were asked to provide some originals via post within 28 days!! and it seems that we have the same CO !

Would u please help if u have any infos , do u think that if he wanted me to send via post he would of send another email to specify or i should contact the embassy again


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

faith555 said:


> Hey Mish;
> 
> Hope that ur doing fine , and sorry to disturb , i just want to ask u on how do u know wich way we have to send the docs that co asked for after he assigned, in the letter mu co send by mail he did not specify a way so we figure out to scan the original copies and send them by mail and as the size of the file was so big he send us another email saying the following :
> 
> ...


It depends what documents they are. If it is just evidence then they will accept them via email but if it is the police report then they want the original.

Did the email from IS say mail or email?

If in doubt it is always best to contact the case officer and ask.


----------



## faith555 (Mar 19, 2014)

Mish said:


> It depends what documents they are. If it is just evidence then they will accept them via email but if it is the police report then they want the original.
> 
> Did the email from IS say mail or email?
> 
> If in doubt it is always best to contact the case officer and ask.


Can i Pm u?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

faith555 said:


> Can i Pm u?


Of course. I just cleaned out my box ... it was full.


----------



## Negative Ned (Aug 19, 2014)

I thought it maybe counter staff too and they could just be confused? 

Goodluck to everyone who is still waiting on a loved one  I know its pretty dreadful.
I'm considering going back for a holiday and spending a month or so there.. I'm really worried once I get there, immigration might request something that I could only provide if I was back home lol... maybe I am stressing out for nothing or over-stressing because I am just so keen to have this whole ordeal over and done with!

Congrats to all the lovely people posting here still even after their visa/partner visa's have been granted.
Much appreciated!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Just out of curiosity how did you get a tourist visa for Australia? Cairo rejects most of them and most of the ones that come here are on a family sponsored tourist visa?

Don't forget to let your case officer know you will be in Australia.


----------



## Sydney (Jan 13, 2014)

Mish said:


> Just out of curiosity how did you get a tourist visa for Australia? Cairo rejects most of them and most of the ones that come here are on a family sponsored tourist visa?
> 
> Don't forget to let your case officer know you will be in Australia.


I think Negative Ned is the sponsor.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Sydney said:


> I think Negative Ned is the sponsor.


I thought so too but there is an AFP check mentioned earlier and also they mention info from immigration which is usually asked of for the applicant so no idea really.....


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Negative Ned said:


> I thought it maybe counter staff too and they could just be confused?
> 
> Goodluck to everyone who is still waiting on a loved one  I know its pretty dreadful.
> I'm considering going back for a holiday and spending a month or so there.. I'm really worried once I get there, immigration might request something that I could only provide if I was back home lol... maybe I am stressing out for nothing or over-stressing because I am just so keen to have this whole ordeal over and done with!
> ...


If you are the sponsor remember the the visa for Egypt is only valid for a month so if you stay any longer than a month you will need to extend it at the passport office .... I would not wish this on anyone! They are a nightmare to deal with ... I had to go there to get my visa stamp put in my new passport so I could leave the country and it was a nightmare to deal with the office.


----------



## Negative Ned (Aug 19, 2014)

HAHA!
Mish!!!! I know! Yes, I am the sponsor.

But I'm not going to Egypt, I'm going to Sudan! That is where my partner is.. the visa is being processed in Cairo.

I was there for 3 months the first time I went.. I hadn't realised it was only for 1 month! It was a run around to renew and I had to pay a fee that was 3 times the price of the actual visitor visa. I can't say I was disappointed as I was in no hurry to leave my partner.. 

Definitely didn't run around the second time I went there though due to work..had it all sorted from here.

I was actually reading in a forum here that if you are a regular visitor and see each other, your visa processing is delayed as they believe you are able to be with each other rather than apart like all the others waiting in line, hence its not a priority!!! Is this true? On the contrary, its the opposite!


----------



## KitKaat (Oct 9, 2013)

Hey Mish
I heared once you exceeded your extended stay in egypt, you only pay 150 E.P at the airport.

Me and my children passed the extended stay. I am bit worried but my partner asked few egyptians and told him not to worry.


I


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Lol cool. Cairo does so many. Good to have another country on board .

No difference as you may know Cairo is by the book and no favouritism. They process in order they are received and noone gets priority.

There appears no difference if you visit or no on the time frames. Sydney has visited once during the processing for a week and is looking at same time as mine and I visited twice with 5.5 weeks and another visit just after that the case officer knew about and Sydney is looking at being the same time frame.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

KitKaat said:


> Hey Mish
> I heared once you exceeded your extended stay in egypt, you only pay 150 E.P at the airport.
> 
> Me and my children passed the extended stay. I am bit worried but my partner asked few egyptians and told him not to worry.
> ...


You could probably do either knowing Egypt .

I had no visa stamp at all so that was my problem.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

The applicant being from Sudan could change everything. I think they under go ASIO checks unlike those from Egypt or Morocco but I am not 100% sure. If they need one they are usually asked for form 80 (if not lodged with application at about 6 months). I hope they don't need to because it will make the processing time longer


----------



## Negative Ned (Aug 19, 2014)

Mish said:


> The applicant being from Sudan could change everything. I think they under go ASIO checks unlike those from Egypt or Morocco but I am not 100% sure. If they need one they are usually asked for form 80 (if not lodged with application at about 6 months). I hope they don't need to because it will make the processing time longer


Already did form 80 with the application, Mish!
I'm telling you... we did EVERYTHING! 

4 months working on a perfect application.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Negative Ned said:


> Already did form 80 with the application, Mish!
> I'm telling you... we did EVERYTHING!
> 
> 4 months working on a perfect application.


Cool. They still don't send off until 6 months I believe .

All you can do is wait.

How long still your chosen wedding date?


----------



## Negative Ned (Aug 19, 2014)

9 months exactly.

Scheduled in April 2015, hopefully.


----------



## Negative Ned (Aug 19, 2014)

8 months! Not 9!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Hmmm. Hopefully you will get it by then but will depend if security checks are required. The last person not from Egypt or Morocco had their visa take 18 months and Kitkaat is still waiting .

Even without security checks hearing around March would be the best bet ... very few hear before 9 months.

When security checks are involved nothing you can do but wait. Egyptian do not get them done and I believe Moroccans don't either.


----------



## Sydney (Jan 13, 2014)

Negative Ned said:


> 8 months! Not 9!


Sorry to say that, but unfortunately it's very unlikely your visa will be granted before April 2015 probably closer to July if you are lucky. So it's better for you to take that into account and adjust your plans...

It's good to stay positive (believe me I was like you 9 months ago hoping for the best), but you have to understand that almost everyone here has a perfect application and be ready for the long wait. 

Another thing for you to remember - processing time constantly go up.
It was 9 months when we submitted our application but now they are saying it's 12 even though we applied before the change.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Hahaha we all live in dream world. We were told average was 9 months in Cairo sometimes less with a maximum of 12 months.

I saw someone that go theirs at 6 months and I hoped ours would be then. After we got our visa I said ... always best to think you get it at 10 months then hoping it will be before 9 months. We all like to dream we will have that one case that get their visa earlier but Cairo are very specific that they process in order they are received.


----------



## Negative Ned (Aug 19, 2014)

That's alright guys. I have sat down and had a chat with the venue caretakers about the dilemma. They called me a few minutes ago and they have been very keen to assist and adjust  With minimal damage! That was my main concern as most the financials, as we know, are poured into the celebration. I might just not lock in anything as advised . I still have my fingers crossed. I'm generally an unlucky person but I will keep hoping for the best, Sydney and Mish.

In the meantime.. do I need to advise CO if I take a trip to see my partner or not? I'm unsure about this whole offshore/onshore drama.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Only the applicant is required to let the case officer know when they enter Australia. 

However I would recommend emailing them evidence after the trip like plane tickets, photos etc. We did that after each trip. Basically adding to the file. You can never have too much evidence. 

You may have to split the emails as you can't email more than 5MB per email.

I always asked them to confirm receipt of each email too.


----------



## Sydney (Jan 13, 2014)

Negative Ned said:


> That's alright guys. I have sat down and had a chat with the venue caretakers about the dilemma. They called me a few minutes ago and they have been very keen to assist and adjust  With minimal damage! That was my main concern as most the financials, as we know, are poured into the celebration. I might just not lock in anything as advised . I still have my fingers crossed. I'm generally an unlucky person but I will keep hoping for the best, Sydney and Mish.
> 
> In the meantime.. do I need to advise CO if I take a trip to see my partner or not? I'm unsure about this whole offshore/onshore drama.


Happy it wasn't a problem for you NN! I'm sure you did the right thing talking to them in advance.


----------



## Negative Ned (Aug 19, 2014)

Mish said:


> Only the applicant is required to let the case officer know when they enter Australia.
> 
> However I would recommend emailing them evidence after the trip like plane tickets, photos etc. We did that after each trip. Basically adding to the file. You can never have too much evidence.
> 
> ...


Thats a great idea. I generally get them to confirm receipt of everything I send but all my evidence is physical so far.
I've forked out hundreds of dollars for DHL sending documents and documents.. and happy to continue doing so.. anything that will assist basically.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Negative Ned said:


> Thats a great idea. I generally get them to confirm receipt of everything I send but all my evidence is physical so far.
> I've forked out hundreds of dollars for DHL sending documents and documents.. and happy to continue doing so.. anything that will assist basically.


My theory is more is better especially with high risk countries. The way I always thought of it was .... have I provided everything possible? If the answer is yes then nothing more you can do. Basically the way you look at it is if you get rejected are you happy with what you did (that is what I did as Cairo had a bad rep back in 2010-2012).


----------



## waliku (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi Mish and everyone.

I have been lurking in to this forum for a while but my first post. Very supportive information on this forum, thank you to all.

I have applied to Cairo on Jan 2014. My application was decision ready when I submitted it.

Did everything after 4 weeks, I mean everything. And that was it.
I have asked the embassy for update in July, they where informative. Looks like they are very busy at the moment and setting applicants expectation for 9-12 months. 

My brother and friend submitted application last year and they both got 309 visa in about 4.5 months from Cairo..I hate them now  . It looks like the time frame definitely changed in a big way, not to mention the application fees.

Hope we hear the good news in September. Dreaming?!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

It is very very rare to get a visa 4.5 months from Cairo. What nationality are they? The only ones I have ever heard of getting a visa around 4 or 5 months are Moroccans. Moroccans use to have a interview day in casa and get their visas about a month after but now from a few Moroccans we have on the forum they have been doing phone interview. 

Maybe Cairo have changed to a fairer process now. 

We applied last year and ours took about 9.5 months.

Also Cairo give a lot of standard responses and will just say processing. Who is your co? (Initials please).


----------



## waliku (Aug 10, 2014)

Mish said:


> It is very very rare to get a visa 4.5 months from Cairo. What nationality are they? The only ones I have ever heard of getting a visa around 4 or 5 months are Moroccans. Moroccans use to have a interview day in casa and get their visas about a month after but now from a few Moroccans we have on the forum they have been doing phone interview.
> 
> Maybe Cairo have changed to a fairer process now.
> 
> ...


Hi Mish, All Main applicants are Sudanese Nationalist. CO is Y.E.
CO communicates only when she want too, I was getting responses from different person C.E.

They where not asked for form 80, I was not asked for form 80. We only complete if they ask for it. I hear some people completing it without been asked.

The only thing not clear to me from the embassy is priorities given to visa type and how they process the application. From what I can see I don't think it matters much if the application is decision ready or perfect. My friends application last year was not even close to decision ready application he was submitting documents until 1 month before his visa was granted. We thought the 4.5 month was very long time lol


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

It depends on the country if you need form 80 or not.

You call had YE? YE sounds familiar I think Sydney might have her.

I know of someone else who applied recently that has CE too.

Sometimes is luck of the draw or could be Cairp got busy. I was told by someone they got really busy mid last year before that they were good.

Did they apply early in the year?

When I first joined the forum was only 1 applicant from Cairo embassy now look at them all.


----------



## Negative Ned (Aug 19, 2014)

Best wishes, Waliku.
Theres nothing wrong with hoping for the best. I'm really hoping for a fast processing time too. Even if its 1 in a 1000 cases lol.
Ours is decision ready too... but I guess everyone feels that after the effort they take to put a perfect application together.

I do Pray that Cairo has a fair processing system happening. I find that many people can be refused based on the ill actions of others which is sad.

Can you provide initials of the CO that processed your brother and your friend's visa in 4.5 months?
I understand we don't disclose actual full names, I wouldn't be comfortable providing that either, but initials I think are okay 

As Mish was asking, what nationality are they? It actually hurts a little to think that it would make a difference. I truly hope this is purely for the purpose of security checks rather than racism.


----------



## Sydney (Jan 13, 2014)

We have YE and she is very nice in terms of fast responding and answering our questions. Have been waiting for more than 9 months despite some special circumstances. 

I'm pretty sure it doesn't really matter who is your CO it's more about policies of the specific embassy..


----------



## Negative Ned (Aug 19, 2014)

lol.. great!

I supplied form 80 without being asked because I assumed its protocol. Was just following immigration protocol... it would be sad if this slowed things down for us 

Thanks guys, you actually restored hope to me haha.. 

This isn't the first case I hear of that has been so fast. While I was in Sudan visiting my partner, I heard off a neighbor that had been granted a visa within 4 months to Australia and I was pretty shocked when I heard from my CO that the waiting period can very well be up to 12 months. 

I mean, what is a special circumstance that can speed things up? Pregnancy? Isn't a wedding drastic enough?


----------



## Sydney (Jan 13, 2014)

Negative Ned said:


> lol.. great!
> 
> I supplied form 80 without being asked because I assumed its protocol. Was just following immigration protocol... it would be sad if this slowed things down for us
> 
> ...


I think if they don't need your form 80 they will just ignore it so don't worry about slowing down the process because of it.

It's very possible that your neighbour's visa has been granted within 4 months depends what year he applied. To have the most recent info about processing times you can have a look at the list of people who applied from Cairo before you and make the calculation yourself.

No it's not pregnancy and obviously they don't care about the wedding date. Otherwise everyone here would set the wedding date as close as possible.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Negative Ned said:


> lol.. great!
> 
> I supplied form 80 without being asked because I assumed its protocol. Was just following immigration protocol... it would be sad if this slowed things down for us
> 
> ...


When did they apply? If early last year that would explain why.

I think I mentioned Moroccans before if not will mention it again .... they use to get their visa's in 4-5 months but we haven't seen anyone from Morocco get theirs that fast anymore.

Looks like Cairo either got busy or as implementing a fairer system. They are also doing phone interviews with Moroccans now where previously did them in person in casa. The last face to face they did in Casa was in November last year.


----------



## Negative Ned (Aug 19, 2014)

Mish, do you think my partner will be asked to come in for a face to face interview or called up randomly?

It would take time to travel and arrange going from Sudan to Egypt. I wonder how flexible they will be with scheduling interview dates if they preferred face to face?

I've heard in some cases when they note your relationship as genuine they skip the whole interview process all together. I'm not sure if this applies to high risk countries though?


----------



## Sydney (Jan 13, 2014)

Negative Ned, how long have you been together with your fiancée?

I think this is the main factor they look at in Cairo to waive the interview.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Negative Ned said:


> Mish, do you think my partner will be asked to come in for a face to face interview or called up randomly?
> 
> It would take time to travel and arrange going from Sudan to Egypt. I wonder how flexible they will be with scheduling interview dates if they preferred face to face?
> 
> I've heard in some cases when they note your relationship as genuine they skip the whole interview process all together. I'm not sure if this applies to high risk countries though?


They won't make you travel to Egypt they will do a phone interview.

It is very rare to not have an interview with Cairo embassy they interview the applicant majority of the time. We have only had one person here say that their interview was waived and that was because they were together a long time like maybe 8 years from memory (could be more).


----------



## waliku (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi All,

The application progress of my friend was as following.

18/02/13 application was received, acknowledged and asked for med/interview.
28/02/13 Interview completed ( in Khartoum/Sudan) 
05/03/13 Medical Completed
04/13 - 05/13 - CO asked for more information (documentation, Photos and passport, B.C.)
01/07/2013 - -309 Visa Granted

CO = H.B.
Notification of Visa grant received from A.M. 

As I said before all primary applicants have Sudanese Passport.

For applicants from Sudan there are face to face interview (Sandy Hotel, Khartoum).
The first interview from 25/02 - 10/03 (done by migration officer) and the second in October (done by Senior migration officer) I can't remember the exact time frame. 

As previously mentioned on this forum I think Cairo will interview all applicants.

As far as delays on the processing the Visa, This year looks like they are slammed with many applicants and also introduction of online applications has slowed things.

The online application is designed to streamline applications and make things happen faster. At the moment it is doing the opposite. DIBP expects this to improve and meet the expectation.

I think we just have to make our self busy and forget Cairo (they are busy)
Saying this I keep reading on forums around 12am.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Waliku exactly what I thought ... an early 2013 application. I know they got extremely busy around mid 2013 and is just getting worse I think. When I lodged in April 2013 there was only me 2 others on this forum (a Yemen citizen and a Moroccan citizen). Now look at everyone ... you all have waiting buddies


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I should also add that Cairo doesn't like the online version they prefer paper. I know of someone who rang and asked and Cairo told them not to lodge online.


----------



## waliku (Aug 10, 2014)

Mish said:


> I should also add that Cairo doesn't like the online version they prefer paper. I know of someone who rang and asked and Cairo told them not to lodge online.


Hi Mish,

I started my application online, but then I had a second thought about it when I resized the complications for DIBP staff/applicants and training issues DIBP will face with the online application during the first 1-2 years. I think most of the issues are internal and not customer facing.

I have then canceled the online application and sent all documents (including application) via a courier.


----------



## Negative Ned (Aug 19, 2014)

Waliku, that is the best overview I have read from someone. I sure hope its this smooth for everyone else!!!!!! 
My partner and I have loved and have known each other for 2 years but only officially made a commitment to be in a relationship on January this year.. So I suppose that is the only thing they'll take into account!!!!!

We got engaged in March when I went to Sudan again. We have pictures and proof of living together for 3 months from late 2012 to early 2013...
I suppose its not that long if we had to put it down to an official time-frame. I mean, how can you prove how long intentions and emotions existed? lol...we cant. 

Its great that they conduct interviews in Khartoum though? My partner will have to still travel a few hours as the family resides in Port Sudan.
Hopefully its as easy as Khartoum or a phone call. Regardless, the trip will be made to Egypt if that's what the CO decides.


----------



## Negative Ned (Aug 19, 2014)

waliku said:


> Hi Mish,
> 
> I started my application online, but then I had a second thought about it when I resized the complications for DIBP staff/applicants and training issues DIBP will face with the online application during the first 1-2 years. I think most of the issues are internal and not customer facing.
> 
> I have then canceled the online application and sent all documents (including application) via a courier.


Waliku, I did the same thing.
I started the application online twice... after reading that it is the preferred and easiest method etc... but I was happier that I cancelled it and did the forms by hand. I was able to provide physical proof of everything which I feel to be more legitimate than a document being stared at through a screen.
I even sent my CO a copy of our engagement party dvd to watch. I doubt they'd sit through it all... lol


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Negative Ned said:


> Waliku, I did the same thing.
> I started the application online twice... after reading that it is the preferred and easiest method etc... but I was happier that I cancelled it and did the forms by hand. I was able to provide physical proof of everything which I feel to be more legitimate than a document being stared at through a screen.
> I even sent my CO a copy of our engagement party dvd to watch. I doubt they'd sit through it all... lol


They don't accept dvd's or cd's.


----------



## Sydney (Jan 13, 2014)

Negative Ned, your application seems to be pretty strong but I'm not sure if it's enough for them to waive the interview. As Mish said the only person who didn't have an interview on the forum (still waiting for the decision though) have been together with her partner for more than 10 years.


----------



## Negative Ned (Aug 19, 2014)

Mish said:


> They don't accept dvd's or cd's.


Ummm why???
I've provided photos of every second we've spent together, how is a dvd any different?
The CO has gone through the file (I'm assuming) and hasn't commented that the dvd is not going to be acceptable. lol.. I could see why they wouldn't want to watch it, I wouldn't sit through a celebration of people I don't know either lol.. but its there regardless if they wanted to refer to. 
That is living, breathing proof right there of our commitment with more than 100 guests present.

All that was requested was originals rather than the signed JP copies of documents I provided. I'm sure they would have informed otherwise or even sent it back if there was something wrong with accepting it.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Negative Ned said:


> Ummm why???
> I've provided photos of every second we've spent together, how is a dvd any different?
> The CO has gone through the file (I'm assuming) and hasn't commented that the dvd is not going to be acceptable. lol.. I could see why they wouldn't want to watch it, I wouldn't sit through a celebration of people I don't know either lol.. but its there regardless if they wanted to refer to.
> That is living, breathing proof right there of our commitment with more than 100 guests present.
> ...


It is not hard evidence. It has to be in printed form. It is on the immigration website (or maybe was the partner booklet) that they don't accept dvd's or cd's.


----------



## Sydney (Jan 13, 2014)

Mish said:


> It is not hard evidence. It has to be in printed form. It is on the immigration website (or maybe was the partner booklet) that they don't accept dvd's or cd's.


I remember too it was written somewhere but can't find it now. Probably there is no such a rule anymore...


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Sydney said:


> I remember too it was written somewhere but can't find it now. Probably there is no such a rule anymore...


Just had a thought. They probably don't accept them due to IT security. At my work we have no cd or dvd drives for that reason.

Would be like "sorry no visa for you ... you gave us a virus". 

I will have to try and find it.


----------



## waliku (Aug 10, 2014)

Negative Ned said:


> Waliku, that is the best overview I have read from someone. I sure hope its this smooth for everyone else!!!!!!
> My partner and I have loved and have known each other for 2 years but only officially made a commitment to be in a relationship on January this year.. So I suppose that is the only thing they'll take into account!!!!!
> 
> We got engaged in March when I went to Sudan again. We have pictures and proof of living together for 3 months from late 2012 to early 2013...
> ...


Hi N.N

You will definitely have an interview in Sandy Hotel, near the Police station (Al Sajana).

Been from a country considered a High Risk, the chance of avoiding interview is very slim and probably doesn't exist. My partner and my self know each other for more than 16 years and have evidences. We where selective on the evidences ( they where too many). We where asked for interview although it lasted 15 minutes.

You will probably get invited for interview within 2-5 weeks of the interview date. They do it once the migration officer confirms flight dates to Khartoum, the CO knows the time frame but not exact dates, that is why you don't get interview dates early in the process.

We have also submitted DVD's, we knew they don't watch the DVD's. We just submitted for our pease of mind. I don't think they have time to watch Wedding DVD's. In addition to make the DVD's strong evidences I think the CO need to know who is who in the Wedding, your siblings, mum, anti, fiends? or is it done in a studio with assistance of professionals?. I'm saying this because it has been done before.

We just have to wait until we hear from the CO or some one else. 
My self to make things a little bit fun, I'm betting with my CO that I will never contact her first. If I contact her first I lose and if she does first she will lose the game. For example she will lose the game if she contact me with a visa grant first before I ask for update myself next time. last time i checked I lost the game because i asked for update. Hiding evidences and submitting when CO asks for it will be considered cheating and get penalty for it (we should really have this game imbedded as a signature option on this forum..lol).

Of course she doesn't know and don't care of my silly betting game...


----------



## Negative Ned (Aug 19, 2014)

hahahaha!!!!!! You certainly have quiet an imagination going there, Waliku.
I would go crazy! I'm already losing my mind not knowing what's happening and here you are playing mind games with yourself lol...

I'm relieved to know my partner wont have to leave the country or travel further than Sudan for the interview. Thanks for this information. I certainly hope it works that way... either that or phone.

I seriously had no idea about the DVD policy... maybe it has been lifted? I didn't read it anywhere. Well... I'm sure I haven't given them a virus lol. I bought the highest brand quality DVD.
Actually that's really sad to think people would be able to stage such a huge, significant life event! What on earth!!!!!!


----------



## Sydney (Jan 13, 2014)

waliku said:


> We just have to wait until we hear from the CO or some one else.
> My self to make things a little bit fun, I'm betting with my CO that I will never contact her first. If I contact her first I lose and if she does first she will lose the game. For example she will lose the game if she contact me with a visa grant first before I ask for update myself next time. last time i checked I lost the game because i asked for update. Hiding evidences and submitting when CO asks for it will be considered cheating and get penalty for it (we should really have this game imbedded as a signature option on this forum..lol).
> 
> Of course she doesn't know and don't care of my silly betting game...



Thanks for sharing waliku! You made me smile which doesn't happen often these days. I was always wondering how other people manage to survive because for me it's extremely hard and the wait feels soooooo long and absolutely unbearable.


----------



## Sydney (Jan 13, 2014)

Negative Ned said:


> hahahaha!!!!!! You certainly have quiet an imagination going there, Waliku.
> I would go crazy! I'm already losing my mind not knowing what's happening and here you are playing mind games with yourself lol...
> 
> I'm relieved to know my partner wont have to leave the country or travel further than Sudan for the interview. Thanks for this information. I certainly hope it works that way... either that or phone.
> ...


I definitely saw the restriction with my eyes when we applied in November last year.. but anyway we provided a video too (just in case).


----------



## Negative Ned (Aug 19, 2014)

Sydney said:


> I definitely saw the restriction with my eyes when we applied in November last year.. but anyway we provided a video too (just in case).


Exactly! Good on you lol... If I had read it maybe I would have been a little thrown back as I've been trying to work through everything to the T.

Our reliance on them is that they are professionals and are able to make the correct decisions in regards to what is true and what is false. I'm sure everything will be okay


----------



## Sydney (Jan 13, 2014)

Negative Ned said:


> Exactly! Good on you lol... If I had read it maybe I would have been a little thrown back as I've been trying to work through everything to the T.
> 
> Our reliance on them is that they are professionals and are able to make the correct decisions in regards to what is true and what is false. I'm sure everything will be okay


Well.. I saw some people have done this so I thought it wont hurt to give the embassy a little extra. The worst case scenario they will not watch the video but I don't think they can reject because of it.

If I was a case officer I would definitely like to watch a video especially if I have doubts about the couple.


----------



## waliku (Aug 10, 2014)

Negative Ned and Sydney

glad you liked my game (another name for this is "waiting game".

So far
CO Score is 350
My score is 100
My CO-CS is 28.5% 

oh, CO-SC is (CO Communication Score) 

I think it is interesting discussion if wedding DVD's are to be considered as "Strong evidence" by DIBP or Not.

I wasn't implying that it can't be used as a strong evidence, but i was trying to say was if you compare it to other evidences like wedding photos the worthiness is not big difference for the CO, for example if I give the wedding photos score of 60 I will probably give the DVD's score of 70. If the CO have photos I think it will be enough they. To validate the photos it doesn't take much time compared to Wedding DVD's. If there isn't any wedding photos then I think it could be useful.

Saying this i think the availability of the wedding DVD's for CO's without been watched is better than not having it at all. 

I remember my brother partner took the DVD's to the interview. The CO asked.

CO - Do you have any other evidences you would like to had.
Primary Applicant - Yes
CO - What is it.
Primary Applicant - More photos, telephone bills and wedding DVD's
CO - I will take all.

That give's me some sort of idea that, they most likely don't watch the DVD's but they don't mind having them as well. After all these DVD's probably have Cover's with photos and contact number of the studio who did the wedding video DVD's.


----------



## Sydney (Jan 13, 2014)

waliku said:


> Negative Ned and Sydney
> 
> glad you liked my game (another name for this is "waiting game".
> 
> ...


OMG!!! 
That's good to know I'm not the only one who is going crazy here while waiting!

My little game is to set small goals. 
Like if you think about the process taking 12 months it's too depressing. So 
every 2-3 weeks I convince myself that we will get it in 2-3 weeks if you know what I mean..


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Sydney said:


> OMG!!!
> That's good to know I'm not the only one who is going crazy here while waiting!
> 
> My little game is to set small goals.
> ...


I use to have a game with another person who had the same co of who would hear first. Then we would know she was there and the one that did not hear would contact her the next day if still not heard lol. Or it would be like ... SY is on leave or doing another job etc.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

I don't find it on the DIBP website, but I've seen other posters provide a copy/paste of communication from their COs and they've been specifically told "Please do not send photo albums, CD’s, DVD’s ......"


----------



## Sydney (Jan 13, 2014)

maggie-may24 said:


> I don't find it on the DIBP website, but I've seen other posters provide a copy/paste of communication from their COs and they've been specifically told "Please do not send photo albums, CD's, DVD's ......"


Hmmm... Its still there.
Partner Checklist - Relationship Fiance - Australian Embassy


----------



## AUSUSA8892 (Jun 30, 2014)

How long is it taking everyone to hear from their CO? When is a good time to call immigration if you havn't heard from them at all?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

AUSUSA8892 said:


> How long is it taking everyone to hear from their CO? When is a good time to call immigration if you havn't heard from them at all?


USA is different than Cairo (most people on this thread are applying in Cairo). Applicants in USA can get their visa grant without ever hearing from the case officer.

In Cairo they hear because there is usually a request for interview (they interview most applicants).


----------



## Sydney (Jan 13, 2014)

AUSUSA8892 said:


> How long is it taking everyone to hear from their CO? When is a good time to call immigration if you havn't heard from them at all?


Every embassy is different. Our CO (Cairo embassy) contacted us right after we lodged the application to do the medical tests. Some applicants hear from their CO only when they get the visa grant.

People say it's not good to disturb them, but I think if you have been waiting for more than 9-12 months it wouldn't hurt to call the embassy and ask about the progress of your application.


----------



## Negative Ned (Aug 19, 2014)

Mish said:


> I thought so too but there is an AFP check mentioned earlier and also they mention info from immigration which is usually asked of for the applicant so no idea really.....


I'm sorry this response is so overdue Mish. I don't know how I didn't see it.
Yes, Sydney is correct, I am the sponsor. 
I did a fingerprint AFP check and I'm certainly not on a tourist visa, I am an Australian citizen. I did it anyway. Basically every relevant and irrelevant detail was included in our application. Some things I spent incessant time on just to make sure whatever they request of me would be covered..


----------



## Sydney (Jan 13, 2014)

Negative Ned said:


> I'm sorry this response is so overdue Mish. I don't know how I didn't see it.
> Yes, Sydney is correct, I am the sponsor.
> I did a fingerprint AFP check and I'm certainly not on a tourist visa, I am an Australian citizen. I did it anyway. Basically every relevant and irrelevant detail was included in our application. Some things I spent incessant time on just to make sure whatever they request of me would be covered..


They would ask you for AFP check only if the applicant has kids.


----------



## Negative Ned (Aug 19, 2014)

Sydney said:


> Hmmm... Its still there.
> Partner Checklist - Relationship Fiance - Australian Embassy


Sydney you've sent me a link from the partner check-list of the Australian embassy in Germany. Their expectations are diff!
When I spoke to immigration on the phone, here from Sydney they advised that every embassy has it's protocols that they follow in the processing of applications. This is just another one lol.


----------



## Negative Ned (Aug 19, 2014)

Sydney said:


> They would ask you for AFP check only if the applicant has kids.


lol.. oh well, they got one anyway! haha


----------



## Sydney (Jan 13, 2014)

Negative Ned said:


> Sydney you've sent me a link from the partner check-list of the Australian embassy in Germany. Their expectations are diff!
> When I spoke to immigration on the phone, here from Sydney they advised that every embassy has it's protocols that they follow in the processing of applications. This is just another one lol.


I know it's a different embassy , but Cairo I believe would be very similar to this one (considering they even don't accept online applications).

To be 100% sure you can call Cairo embassy and ask about it.


----------



## Negative Ned (Aug 19, 2014)

Sydney said:


> I know it's a different embassy , but Cairo I believe would be very similar to this one (considering they even don't accept online applications).
> 
> To be 100% sure you can call Cairo embassy and ask about it.


Nahh.. I seriously don't think its that big of a deal. I'm not trying to bug them, remember? haha..
The more the merrier lol. Worst case they'll just return it with the photos as I hear they do after the process is finalised.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Negative Ned said:


> Nahh.. I seriously don't think its that big of a deal. I'm not trying to bug them, remember? haha..
> The more the merrier lol. Worst case they'll just return it with the photos as I hear they do after the process is finalised.


Yeah they do .... it takes the slow boat lol. The very very very slow boat


----------



## Negative Ned (Aug 19, 2014)

Mish said:


> I use to have a game with another person who had the same co of who would hear first. Then we would know she was there and the one that did not hear would contact her the next day if still not heard lol. Or it would be like ... SY is on leave or doing another job etc.


Thats awesome.
I wish someone here had the same CO as me lol..


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Negative Ned said:


> Thats awesome.
> I wish someone here had the same CO as me lol..


Faith555 and KitKaat have the same co


----------



## Sydney (Jan 13, 2014)

Mish said:


> Yeah they do .... it takes the slow boat lol. The very very very slow boat


Do they send it after the visa grant?


----------



## Negative Ned (Aug 19, 2014)

Mish said:


> Faith555 and KitKaat have the same co


Aren't you on a roll!!!
Thanks for that!!!!!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Sydney said:


> Do they send it after the visa grant?


 I thought I replied to this but can't see my reply. If it is here .... oops.

Yes sent after the grant.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Negative Ned said:


> Aren't you on a roll!!!
> Thanks for that!!!!!


Lol. I have a good memory most of time


----------



## waliku (Aug 10, 2014)

Sydney said:


> OMG!!!
> That's good to know I'm not the only one who is going crazy here while waiting!
> 
> My little game is to set small goals.
> ...


hahahaha, lol, I think you will get it coming week or 2-3 weeks from now.
You are in a good hand, I have know YE since 2012. And I'm glad that I have her as my CO. she doesn't communicate much but I think she is very good in what she does.

I think it is Ok to ask for updates, after all we are paying for the service.


----------



## Sydney (Jan 13, 2014)

waliku said:


> hahahaha, lol, I think you will get it coming week or 2-3 weeks from now.
> You are in a good hand, I have know YE since 2012. And I'm glad that I have her as my CO. she doesn't communicate much but I think she is very good in what she does.
> 
> I think it is Ok to ask for updates, after all we are paying for the service.


Thanks 

I have asked her for an update about 3 months ago and she responded with the standard 12 months of waiting.


----------



## Pxer (May 11, 2013)

I was never sure who my case officer was. Where does it say? I never got an e-mail saying this is your case officer.. I just got an e-mail asking for more documents and it was signed with one name only. Started with an L. No last name. I assumed he was my CO..?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Pxer said:


> I was never sure who my case officer was. Where does it say? I never got an e-mail saying this is your case officer.. I just got an e-mail asking for more documents and it was signed with one name only. Started with an L. No last name. I assumed he was my CO..?


Not all embassy's do that and usually when you apply onshore you don't get a case officer for ages (if at all).


----------



## Sydney (Jan 13, 2014)

Pxer said:


> I was never sure who my case officer was. Where does it say? I never got an e-mail saying this is your case officer.. I just got an e-mail asking for more documents and it was signed with one name only. Started with an L. No last name. I assumed he was my CO..?


No it does not say this is your case officer. You can know that only by the signature and email address it came from (it should have something like [email protected])


----------



## Pxer (May 11, 2013)

Sydney said:


> No it does not say this is your case officer. You can know that only by the signature and email address it came from (it should have something like [email protected])


All my e-mails are from [email protected].
But that one e-mail was signed:

Yours sincerely

L---
Position Number: 00003029
Support- Case Officer
Department of Immigration and Border Protection

I guess it doesn't matter  I was just curious.


----------



## Pxer (May 11, 2013)

Mish said:


> Not all embassy's do that and usually when you apply onshore you don't get a case officer for ages (if at all).


Good to know :]


----------



## Sydney (Jan 13, 2014)

Pxer said:


> All my e-mails are from [email protected].
> But that one e-mail was signed:
> 
> Yours sincerely
> ...


I guess you applied onshore so it might be different.


----------



## Negative Ned (Aug 19, 2014)

Here is another question for you, Mish.

My partner has limited English. I'm sure if quizzed using the basics such as hi, how are you, etc... everything will be fine.. however if the CO decides to conduct the interview in English..we're definitely going to have problems and he wont get anywhere!

Please tell me it will be in Arabic? Its probably standard... but I'm worried. We did specify in the papers that the English language is limited. We should probably have selected not at all.


----------



## Negative Ned (Aug 19, 2014)

Also, has anyone ever sent an inquiry email to their CO in Arabic?
Obviously English would be the preferred language seeing as it's the Australian Embassy.. but I'm sure all applicants who are non-Australian need to communicate at some point with the CO despite having an Australian sponsor.

I wonder if that would be okay to send an Arabic language email?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Negative Ned said:


> Here is another question for you, Mish.
> 
> My partner has limited English. I'm sure if quizzed using the basics such as hi, how are you, etc... everything will be fine.. however if the CO decides to conduct the interview in English..we're definitely going to have problems and he wont get anywhere!
> 
> Please tell me it will be in Arabic? Its probably standard... but I'm worried. We did specify in the papers that the English language is limited. We should probably have selected not at all.


They say that the interview will be conducted in Arabic but if you communicate in English they will do some of the interview in English to see if the written person is infact the applicant or someone else has helped them.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Negative Ned said:


> Also, has anyone ever sent an inquiry email to their CO in Arabic?
> Obviously English would be the preferred language seeing as it's the Australian Embassy.. but I'm sure all applicants who are non-Australian need to communicate at some point with the CO despite having an Australian sponsor.
> 
> I wonder if that would be okay to send an Arabic language email?


Haha no I have not. You can try but I am not sure if they would accept it or not because all emails etc are attached to your file and are used at MRT if you are rejected and appeal.

I will be interested if they reply in arabic or not.


----------



## Negative Ned (Aug 19, 2014)

Mish said:


> They say that the interview will be conducted in Arabic but if you communicate in English they will do some of the interview in English to see if the written person is infact the applicant or someone else has helped them.


Okay, well I did specify that I am the one that filled it out. So we shouldn't have any drama.


----------



## Negative Ned (Aug 19, 2014)

Mish said:


> Haha no I have not. You can try but I am not sure if they would accept it or not because all emails etc are attached to your file and are used at MRT if you are rejected and appeal.
> 
> I will be interested if they reply in arabic or not.


My partner did have a rather important question to ask and since I am not emailing the CO anymore I was thinking perhaps they should just shoot off an Arabic email.

I'll let you know if this happens and what the response is!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Negative Ned said:


> Okay, well I did specify that I am the one that filled it out. So we shouldn't have any drama.


Usually it is to do with written communication like Facebook, viber conversations etc.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Negative Ned said:


> My partner did have a rather important question to ask and since I am not emailing the CO anymore I was thinking perhaps they should just shoot off an Arabic email.
> 
> I'll let you know if this happens and what the response is!


Yeah tell her to do it because I want to see what happens


----------



## Negative Ned (Aug 19, 2014)

Mish said:


> Usually it is to do with written communication like Facebook, viber conversations etc.


Huh?? There is a lot of Arabic going on there too.. English aswell, but mostly Arabic... and phone bills more than $500 fortnightly. I've highlighted all the international calls.

I've been learning how to read and write Arabic..I'm on a rather intermediate level now! Our whatsapp conversations are mostly voice-messages being sent daily... SMS are half/half.. my partner's English is very broken lol... but I understand exactly what is trying to be said.
No facebook lol! My partner does not have a fb.. But I've uploaded pics of our engagement and all my family and friends haven't stopped congratulating, I've used that as evidence too.

Mostly Tango video calls... we take snapshots off that every single night.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Negative Ned said:


> Huh?? There is a lot of Arabic going on there too.. English aswell, but mostly Arabic... and phone bills more than $500 fortnightly. I've highlighted all the international calls.
> 
> I've been learning how to read and write Arabic..I'm on a rather intermediate level now! Our whatsapp conversations are mostly voice-messages being sent daily... SMS are half/half.. my partner's English is very broken lol... but I understand exactly what is trying to be said.
> No facebook lol! My partner does not have a fb.. But I've uploaded pics of our engagement and all my family and friends haven't stopped congratulating, I've used that as evidence too.
> ...


Ahhh cool. What I meant was if you use facebook and use English then they will interview some in English to see if same level of English as what is written in the convo's.

I am beginner in Arabic. I want to learn more but only 1 place in Brisbane teaches it. The different tense for male and female confuses me though last I night used the female tense for my husbands brother hehe.


----------



## Sydney (Jan 13, 2014)

Negative Ned said:


> Huh?? There is a lot of Arabic going on there too.. English aswell, but mostly Arabic...


I don't think they will consider it as an evidence since they state it clearly on 47sp form:

_Documents in languages other than English that you provide 
with this visa application must also be accompanied by an 
accurate English translation of each of those documents._

But anyway you have enough evidences of your ongoing communication so it shouldn't be a problem.

Just my 5 cents


----------



## Negative Ned (Aug 19, 2014)

Mish said:


> Usually it is to do with written communication like Facebook, viber conversations etc.





Mish said:


> Ahhh cool. What I meant was if you use facebook and use English then they will interview some in English to see if same level of English as what is written in the convo's.
> 
> I am beginner in Arabic. I want to learn more but only 1 place in Brisbane teaches it. The different tense for male and female confuses me though last I night used the female tense for my husbands brother hehe.


haha that is really funny! You made me laugh.
I'm very fluent in Arabic.. it was my first language at home.. its just the reading and writing that is a challenge sometimes.


----------



## Negative Ned (Aug 19, 2014)

Sydney said:


> I don't think they will consider it as an evidence since they state it clearly on 47sp form:
> 
> _Documents in languages other than English that you provide
> with this visa application must also be accompanied by an
> ...


Yeah, legal documents etc.. Everything was accompanied by translation.. I don't think our communication needs to be translated also? That would be altering the original evidence. I feel like there is no logic in that?
Sometimes you cant actually accurately translate from one language to another. The sayings and idioms are virtually impossible.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Negative Ned said:


> haha that is really funny! You made me laugh.
> I'm very fluent in Arabic.. it was my first language at home.. its just the reading and writing that is a challenge sometimes.


I'll tell you another story then ... My husband taught be how to write arabic on my phone which I just remember by which square to press on the S4 as it predicts words and the next words. Anyway one day instead of starting at the left I did the right and I told his cousin that he should go to a marriage site..... I meant to say salam alaikum ( السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته)


----------



## Sydney (Jan 13, 2014)

Negative Ned said:


> Yeah, legal documents etc.. Everything was accompanied by translation.. I don't think our communication needs to be translated also? That would be altering the original evidence. I feel like there is no logic in that?
> Sometimes you cant actually accurately translate from one language to another. The sayings and idioms are virtually impossible.


_*Supporting documents.*
...
All documents not in English must be accompanied by an 
accurate English translation of the original. You may be asked to 
provide the originals of your documents at a later stage. Do not 
provide originals unless you are asked.
For further information about certified copies, statutory 
declarations and English translation, see booklet 1, Partner 
Migration..._

I'm pretty sure every piece of paper you send them has to be translated since it probably will be viewed by English only speaking Australian staff...


----------



## Negative Ned (Aug 19, 2014)

Mish said:


> I'll tell you another story then ... My husband taught be how to write arabic on my phone which I just remember by which square to press on the S4 as it predicts words and the next words. Anyway one day instead of starting at the left I did the right and I told his cousin that he should go to a marriage site..... I meant to say salam alaikum ( السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته)


Hahahaha! That's too funny!!! And totally unrelated to what you are trying to type.


----------



## Negative Ned (Aug 19, 2014)

Sydney said:


> _*Supporting documents.*
> ...
> All documents not in English must be accompanied by an
> accurate English translation of the original. You may be asked to
> ...


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Negative Ned (Aug 19, 2014)

I'd like to ask a question... This can benefit others too.

In Sudan, we don't have such a thing as compulsory military that needs to be completed and when we leave the country, we are free from anything holding us back on the passports. It's not like Egypt where a year of service must be fulfilled.

Does this mean if I was being processed in Cairo for a visa, I would still need to provide proof that I am not required to fulfil any military time/duty in Sudan before they let me travel out??


----------



## waliku (Aug 10, 2014)

Negative Ned said:


> I'd like to ask a question... This can benefit others too.
> 
> In Sudan, we don't have such a thing as compulsory military that needs to be completed and when we leave the country, we are free from anything holding us back on the passports. It's not like Egypt where a year of service must be fulfilled.
> 
> Does this mean if I was being processed in Cairo for a visa, I would still need to provide proof that I am not required to fulfil any military time/duty in Sudan before they let me travel out??


I'm not 100% sure on this, but from my understanding.
Cairo embassy will NOT ask you for military fulfillment duty for Sudan.

The Sudanese government will need to see that you have completed National service in order to get exist visa. Cairo embassy have no control of this.

To answer one of your previous questions, I believe Mish also answered. You will be advised if the if the interview will be conducted in Arabic or English. I say yours will most likely be conducted in English. You will need to organize for interpreter yourself and pay for the service yourself.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Negative Ned said:


> I'd like to ask a question... This can benefit others too.
> 
> In Sudan, we don't have such a thing as compulsory military that needs to be completed and when we leave the country, we are free from anything holding us back on the passports. It's not like Egypt where a year of service must be fulfilled.
> 
> Does this mean if I was being processed in Cairo for a visa, I would still need to provide proof that I am not required to fulfil any military time/duty in Sudan before they let me travel out??


12 months of military service isn't a must in Egypt ... my husband never served. Egypt have all these rules around it like ... If you are male and only son and your father is dead then you get deferred until you reach 30 and then you are exempt.

In Egypt they won't issue your passport though if under 30 unless you have been deferred and then you get a passport for 3 years .... unsure what happens if you are abroad though when it expires I would presume you could renew it but not sure what happens about the military when you one day return to Egypt.


----------



## Negative Ned (Aug 19, 2014)

Really?????

Okay... and hypothetically it's in English.. am I able to hire any interpreter to come into the interview with my partner or are there accredited ones in Khartoum that need to be arranged?

This is beginning to stress me out. 

How unprivate!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Ours said on the email it would be conducted in Arabic but then he asked "do you mind if we do it in English" so I think half was in English and half in Arabic.


----------



## Sydney (Jan 13, 2014)

I think they just wanna know if it's the same level of English the applicant showed in his/her statutory declaration and also if the sponsor does not speak Arabic it raises the question how can you communicate?

So I wouldn't be too worried. This is not an English test. 
Can't believe you will need an interpreter since all COs speak both languages. Just ask them before the interview about it and tell them that you communicate mostly in Arabic because your partner's English is not good enough.

My fiancé's interview was half and half too.



Negative Ned said:


> Really?????
> 
> Okay... and hypothetically it's in English.. am I able to hire any interpreter to come into the interview with my partner or are there accredited ones in Khartoum that need to be arranged?
> 
> ...


----------



## Negative Ned (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm really worried guys...

We did state limited.. plus I am very fluent in Arabic.. so its clear how we communicate.
I may have to arrange an interpreter after all for the second half of this interview.

I'm not going to inquire about that now but I will once he sends me any correspondence.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Negative Ned said:


> I'm really worried guys...
> 
> We did state limited.. plus I am very fluent in Arabic.. so its clear how we communicate.
> I may have to arrange an interpreter after all for the second half of this interview.
> ...


Just ask once you hear about the interview. I believe you need to provide your interpreter. I remember reading a story of a few years ago where the case officer asked if they brought an interpreter not realising she was fluent in English.


----------



## Negative Ned (Aug 19, 2014)

Mish said:


> Just ask once you hear about the interview. I believe you need to provide your interpreter. I remember reading a story of a few years ago where the case officer asked if they brought an interpreter not realising she was fluent in English.


You know how hard it is to find an English speaking person in Sudan, let alone an accredited interpreter? lol


----------



## Sydney (Jan 13, 2014)

Mish said:


> Just ask once you hear about the interview. I believe you need to provide your interpreter. I remember reading a story of a few years ago where the case officer asked if they brought an interpreter not realising she was fluent in English.


This is ridiculous. The CO who speaks fluent Arabic is speaking English at the interview and needs an interpreter to translate it to Arabic. 

Btw my partner's interview was a mix of languages (not like first part this and second part that).


----------



## Negative Ned (Aug 19, 2014)

Sydney said:


> This is ridiculous. The CO who speaks fluent Arabic is speaking English at the interview and needs an interpreter to translate it to Arabic.
> 
> Btw my partner's interview was a mix of languages (not like first part this and second part that).


I understand, but did you state that your partner was able to speak different languages hence why they did that?


----------



## Sydney (Jan 13, 2014)

Negative Ned said:


> I understand, but did you state that your partner was able to speak different languages hence why they did that?


No we didn't say that, but they could see it from the statutory declaration and the screenshots of our messages to each other I guess. Furthermore, in the invitation letter they stated that the interview will be conducted in Arabic. Only at the interview our CO asked if it's ok if she will speak English.


----------



## Negative Ned (Aug 19, 2014)

Sydney said:


> No we didn't say that, but they could see it from the statutory declaration and the screenshots of our messages to each other I guess. Furthermore, in the invitation letter they stated that the interview will be conducted in Arabic. Only at the interview our CO asked if it's ok if she will speak English.


Our stat decs were all written in English as the family and friends are mostly all multilingual doctors lol... but my partner's one was 5 pages in Arabic and we got it translated 

I'm certain it will be in Arabic. But I'll back myself up from now and try to search an interpreter service that will be able to represent us on the day.


----------



## waliku (Aug 10, 2014)

From what I know there are two staff members who travel to Khartoum for the interviews. Most of the CO’s don’t travel to Khartoum. 

B.B. is a migration officer, his visit to Khartoum is in the beginning of the year. He does his interviews in Arabic

A.K. is a senior migration officer his visit to Khartoum is in the second half of the year (October/November) He does his interviews in English.

Saying this I would wait until I hear from the CO, because he/she will advice if it is going to be in Arabic or English.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

AK is the one that signed off on our decision and I met him at oz embassy too when I was there. He is aussie that would be why they are done in English.


----------



## Negative Ned (Aug 19, 2014)

waliku said:


> From what I know there are two staff members who travel to Khartoum for the interviews. Most of the CO's don't travel to Khartoum.
> 
> B.B. is a migration officer, his visit to Khartoum is in the beginning of the year. He does his interviews in Arabic
> 
> ...


My partner and I have spoken to B.B on numerous occasions before submitting the application, as we were compiling the file. He is extremely kind and helpful. His signature actually reads that he is the manager of permanent visa processing!

Thanks for this information. It has been really helpful.


----------



## Negative Ned (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi guys!

I just had an inquiry. Would probably be best to ask my bank I suppose but I was wondering if anyone has done this before?
Using my partner's passport as ID, and signed consent, is it possible to open a joint bank account here in Australia for us?
Then we can provide that as proof in the interview that we have funds in both our names going in and coming out.


----------



## Sydney (Jan 13, 2014)

Negative Ned said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I just had an inquiry. Would probably be best to ask my bank I suppose but I was wondering if anyone has done this before?
> Using my partner's passport as ID, and signed consent, is it possible to open a joint bank account here in Australia for us?
> Then we can provide that as proof in the interview that we have funds in both our names going in and coming out.


It depends on your bank policy. They might need to call your partner to confirm her identity.


----------



## Negative Ned (Aug 19, 2014)

Sydney said:


> It depends on your bank policy. They might need to call your partner to confirm her identity.


Okay fantastic.

I'll look into it


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Negative Ned said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I just had an inquiry. Would probably be best to ask my bank I suppose but I was wondering if anyone has done this before?
> Using my partner's passport as ID, and signed consent, is it possible to open a joint bank account here in Australia for us?
> Then we can provide that as proof in the interview that we have funds in both our names going in and coming out.


You can open it but they won't allow you to withdraw funds until she is in Australia. They need to do POI and one of the requirements is that they are physically in Australia and do their POI personally themselves (they do not allow 3rd parties to do it).


----------



## Sydney (Jan 13, 2014)

Negative Ned said:


> Okay fantastic.
> 
> I'll look into it


I think for PMV just showing money transfers to your partner would be enough.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Sydney said:


> I think for PMV just showing money transfers to your partner would be enough.


We showed no money transfers for our pmv and still got a visa


----------



## Negative Ned (Aug 19, 2014)

Mish said:


> We showed no money transfers for our pmv and still got a visa


YOU are lucky and it seems like things were really smooth for you!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Negative Ned said:


> YOU are lucky and it seems like things were really smooth for you!


We had a great case officer but still had to wait forever!


----------



## Negative Ned (Aug 19, 2014)

Good morning everyone.. Although I'm not so sure everyone is feeling that way, unfortunately.
I have an update on the case which I recently gave as an example which co told person over the counter not to worry and the visa will be granted before wedding date?
The co sent an email recently and informed the friend that visa had been rejected!

Friend is disappointed and upset. Now seeking to take it to tribunal.
Prayers for them and all of us. Fingers crossed they win their case.

I was really shocked at how fast their refusal came through? Application was submitted August wasn't it? 2 months??? The co must be very fast.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow! Do you have any details like case officer, how long together and what evidence they supplied. They were 300 weren't they? So they were rejected on grounds of not genuine?

After seeing all these approvals you forgot about rejections .

MRT is about 2 years I believe which includes the time to get to MRT and it being reverted back to Cairo for processing.

No interview or nothing makes me think that it was something with the evidence they submitted (but could be wrong).


----------



## Sydney (Jan 13, 2014)

Negative Ned said:


> Good morning everyone.. Although I'm not so sure everyone is feeling that way, unfortunately.
> I have an update on the case which I recently gave as an example which co told person over the counter not to worry and the visa will be granted before wedding date?
> The co sent an email recently and informed the friend that visa had been rejected!
> 
> ...


This is devastating... I'm feeling so so sorry for your friend. 

On the good side it took only 2 months to get the decision when other people were waiting for about a year to get rejected.

I wouldn't suggest to take it to tribunal since it's taking 2 years to hear from them. 
I think it's much better to reapply and make sure that all the reasons for rejection are covered and explained well. What are they by the way?


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Negative Ned said:


> Good morning everyone.. Although I'm not so sure everyone is feeling that way, unfortunately.
> I have an update on the case which I recently gave as an example which co told person over the counter not to worry and the visa will be granted before wedding date?
> The co sent an email recently and informed the friend that visa had been rejected!
> 
> ...


Hi Negative Ned
Where did they submit the application? 
I would have thought 2 months was an incredibly short turn around time. 
What was the reason for rejection?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

aussiesteve said:


> Hi Negative Ned
> Where did they submit the application?
> I would have thought 2 months was an incredibly short turn around time.
> What was the reason for rejection?


They applied in Cairo, Egypt.

That last person I know who got rejected that fast was Becky and we all know that story. So that makes me wonder if it has to do with evidence.

Cairo also interview majority of applicants so they didn't even have an interview which I find interesting.

I am interested in what Ned says though.


----------



## Negative Ned (Aug 19, 2014)

Sorry I don't know too much info, but I'm sharing what I have been advised from the friend incase this could assist anyone in the future.

So apparently they had "too much" evidence and when the fiance went to submit the application, the case officer asked for some documents to be taken out.
According to my knowledge, it was an arranged marriage between the parents. The couple have never met but have developed a long distance relationship.
They fell in love not long after skyping daily.. and now there is the dilemma of not having met.
They got engaged through what you call a legal 'Tawkil' signed by the two, in Church, infront of the marriage celebrant and the fiance was able to send her the 'shabka/mahr' with a friend who recently travelled to Australia. 
I advised for them to reapply after taking a holiday to see one another in person however due to health concerns of the girl's father, travelling would be hard. She said she is willing to raise all these points in the tribunal... I really dont want them to waste anymore time or money if meeting each other is the only clause they need to meet.

Any suggestions I can pass on to them?


----------



## Sydney (Jan 13, 2014)

Negative Ned said:


> Sorry I don't know too much info, but I'm sharing what I have been advised from the friend incase this could assist anyone in the future.
> 
> So apparently they had "too much" evidence and when the fiance went to submit the application, the case officer asked for some documents to be taken out.
> According to my knowledge, it was an arranged marriage between the parents. The couple have never met but have developed a long distance relationship.
> ...


It's a shame they didn't know that meeting IN PERSON is one of the conditions of the visa...

Did they use a migration agent?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Negative Ned said:


> Sorry I don't know too much info, but I'm sharing what I have been advised from the friend incase this could assist anyone in the future.
> 
> So apparently they had "too much" evidence and when the fiance went to submit the application, the case officer asked for some documents to be taken out.
> According to my knowledge, it was an arranged marriage between the parents. The couple have never met but have developed a long distance relationship.
> ...


Tell them if they can't meet in person then not to even bother as it is a requirement to have in person at least once after turning 18. If they go to MRT without meeting in person MRT will just agree with the embassy.

After hearing about counter staff telling people to take out evidence I would tell people to apply via post or online. It is not the first time they have given them the wrong impression.

So sorry your friend wasted all that money and did not know about that requirement. Did they not read the partner booklet before applying?


----------



## Negative Ned (Aug 19, 2014)

Sydney said:


> It's a shame they didn't know that meeting IN PERSON is one of the conditions of the visa...
> 
> Did they use a migration agent?


Yeah, that is a little confusing isn't it?

Could they apply for ANY type of visa though other than 300? Surely there are many people who go through long distance relationships that haven't met?

If one won't be approved to come for a holiday, what are the options? We all know that Cairo hates issuing holiday visas.


----------



## Negative Ned (Aug 19, 2014)

Mish said:


> Tell them if they can't meet in person then not to even bother as it is a requirement to have in person at least once after turning 18. If they go to MRT without meeting in person MRT will just agree with the embassy.
> 
> After hearing about counter staff telling people to take out evidence I would tell people to apply via post or online. It is not the first time they have given them the wrong impression.
> 
> So sorry your friend wasted all that money and did not know about that requirement. Did they not read the partner booklet before applying?


I agree Mish.
Thats why I filled up our file until it burst lol...
To be honest I'm not sure? I was under the impression they had it all figured out since they even gave me a few useful tips along the way.
Thanks for this info, I'll pass it on and see what they are going to decide.

They didnt apply through a migration agent.


----------



## Sydney (Jan 13, 2014)

Negative Ned said:


> Yeah, that is a little confusing isn't it?
> 
> Could they apply for ANY type of visa though other than 300? Surely there are many people who go through long distance relationships that haven't met?
> 
> If one won't be approved to come for a holiday, what are the options? We all know that Cairo hates issuing holiday visas.


They can try to apply for a tourist visa, but it's very unlikely they can get.

Unfortunately, meeting in person and reapplying is the only option for them.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Negative Ned said:


> Yeah, that is a little confusing isn't it?
> 
> Could they apply for ANY type of visa though other than 300? Surely there are many people who go through long distance relationships that haven't met?
> 
> If one won't be approved to come for a holiday, what are the options? We all know that Cairo hates issuing holiday visas.


Honestly, I thought the meeting in person was obvious since it is a question on the form. I guess not .

Nothing they can do unless they can apply for another visa. Student visa is expensive as in university costs. Other than that is skilled visa (if have skills and meet the points) or a business visa. Have a look at the wizard tool for finding a visa on the immi website.

Unfortunately you need to have met because of the fraud and people pretending to be another person.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Negative Ned said:


> I agree Mish.
> Thats why I filled up our file until it burst lol...


Lol. We kept giving them more evidence after each trip. The 2nd trip the case officer had said can email so she must have got sick of the emails when it had to split it into 3 lol.

Then so she wouldn't forget us I emailed her 3 months of phone bills at 9 months because I knew decision time would be close.

I know sometimes people think too much evidence but I am of the thinking too much is better than not enough.


----------



## Negative Ned (Aug 19, 2014)

This is really sad. I hate hearing news like this.

Do you guys think if they refer it to tribunal and manage to take a quick holiday in between, it would be in their favour or should they just skip the tribunal all together, see each other and reapply a second time?


----------



## Negative Ned (Aug 19, 2014)

Mish said:


> Lol. We kept giving them more evidence after each trip. The 2nd trip the case officer had said can email so she must have got sick of the emails when it had to split it into 3 lol.
> 
> Then so she wouldn't forget us I emailed her 3 months of phone bills at 9 months because I knew decision time would be close.
> 
> I know sometimes people think too much evidence but I am of the thinking too much is better than not enough.


I completely agree, Mish. Exactly what I am doing too now. Its the logical thing to do anyway.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Negative Ned said:


> This is really sad. I hate hearing news like this.
> 
> Do you guys think if they refer it to tribunal and manage to take a quick holiday in between, it would be in their favour or should they just skip the tribunal all together, see each other and reapply a second time?


That would be a question to post in Ask Mark! I thought it would be a time of application requirement so MRT would be a waste of time. But double check with Mark to be sure.

It sad to hear but one thing was it was because of a requirement not because of genuineness because that would be more heart breaking.


----------



## Negative Ned (Aug 19, 2014)

Mish said:


> That would be a question to post in Ask Mark! I thought it would be a time of application requirement so MRT would be a waste of time. But double check with Mark to be sure.
> 
> It sad to hear but one thing was it was because of a requirement not because of genuineness because that would be more heart breaking.


You are right. I would be devastated if I was told they believe my relationship was genuine.

By the way, I emailed Mark a few questions about a month ago and he isn't very keen on responding by the looks of it lol.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Negative Ned said:


> You are right. I would be devastated if I was told they believe my relationship was genuine.
> 
> By the way, I emailed Mark a few questions about a month ago and he isn't very keen on responding by the looks of it lol.


Try posting on the thread. I imagine he must be pretty busy.

Also another thought is if they can't share hotel room because of religious reasons make sure they explain that when they relodge.

They could go to Bali which is close to Australia


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I am curious about one thing ... Were medicals requested?


----------



## Negative Ned (Aug 19, 2014)

Mish said:


> I am curious about one thing ... Were medicals requested?


I just heard back from them.

Fiancee will be taking a trip to see partner and then reapply after gathering opinions from different Migration Agents. I suppose this is the best and only thing they can do for themselves at this point.

No, medicals were not requested!!!

I still find it so strange? How fast this all happened. I know it takes a second to look into someone's written relationship history... but this co seems to have a system that is working at a rapid rate. Which is good isn't it?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Negative Ned said:


> I just heard back from them.
> 
> Fiancee will be taking a trip to see partner and then reapply after gathering opinions from different Migration Agents. I suppose this is the best and only thing they can do for themselves at this point.
> 
> ...


That is good news .

They probably have a check list and it was an easy rejection for them because they didn't meet a requirement.

At least they didn't make them wait 9 months


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

The Tribunal would be a worthwhile step if there was flawed thinking in the Case Officer's decision. However in the case of your friends, they simply didn't meet the requirement (it's mandatory that they've met in person) at the time they lodged their application.

Their best option would be to arrange to meet in person and then resubmit their application including evidence of their meeting (photos, statements from family/ friends who were there, etc.)


----------



## waliku (Aug 10, 2014)

This is sad situation, easy money for DIBP though.

Application did not meet requirement to be "Valid application" and it was rejected. CO had an easy job, no need to interview or ask medicals since it wasn't valid application to start with.

If someone is making application over the counter you would think it is a better option, since you will get assistance and guidance.

The CO over the counter (collecting the evidences and application) would have helped if he said "Have you ever met?" instead of "your visa will be granted before wedding date"

Your relationships
Prospective Marriage visa (subclass 300) document checklist
"Evidence that you and your prospective spouse have met face-to-face as adults and are personally known to each other"

MRT will be waste of time and Money. I think it is best to fix the core issue. They have to meet, he or she can go and visit partner and family members for few months and produce documentation.


----------



## Negative Ned (Aug 19, 2014)

waliku said:


> This is sad situation, easy money for DIBP though.
> 
> Application did not meet requirement to be "Valid application" and it was rejected. CO had an easy job, no need to interview or ask medicals since it wasn't valid application to start with.
> 
> ...


You know what, you are so right!!
How can they email them and say the application is valid and then email them a refusal because it didn't meet criteria?
Something is not right here.
Could they get a refund?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Negative Ned said:


> You know what, you are so right!!
> How can they email them and say the application is valid and then email them a refusal because it didn't meet criteria?
> Something is not right here.
> Could they get a refund?


They don't generally give refunds.

I have heard of people getting rejected because they were not legally married for a 309 ... they did a nikkah. So that wouldn't be a valid application either. Also de factos not living together for 12 months or not registering the relationship. 
I think for a valid application maybe requirements and valid are different as in for it to be valid forms are completed and payment is made is all that is required for a valid application.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

In my next life I want to be a fly at DIBP Cairo. Would be sooooo interesting. 

I just imagine what the case officers said about the application....


----------



## Negative Ned (Aug 19, 2014)

Mish said:


> In my next life I want to be a fly at DIBP Cairo. Would be sooooo interesting.
> 
> I just imagine what the case officers said about the application....


hahaha.. a fly!!
I wouldn't mind being a CO for a year or so... Just to see exactly why these cases take forever to process..


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Negative Ned said:


> hahaha.. a fly!!
> I wouldn't mind being a CO for a year or so... Just to see exactly why these cases take forever to process..


You could hear all the secrets.

Haha me too. I have a feeling it is to do with the number they can process per year.


----------



## waliku (Aug 10, 2014)

I don't think they will get a refund.

Could be the case as well, pay the money and fill the application, then application is considered Valid. Once it is valid No refund. 

In that case they must have concluded the relationship NOT been genuine and continuing? Based on failing to meet one of the CORE requirements?


----------



## Negative Ned (Aug 19, 2014)

Mish said:


> You could hear all the secrets.
> 
> Haha me too. I have a feeling it is to do with the number they can process per year.


I actually think this had a huge factor to play in why they are so strict?

However it would look very bad on their behalf if a case, or a few, do go to tribunal and are won because the couple are not only genuinely together but their paper-work has been submitted complete the first time round.

I feel something like a nervous interview could cause someone to fail when in fact some people are just shy or not good with confrontation rather than ingenuity being the issue.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

They had a lot of rejections a few years ago by a specific case officer. I believe she is not there any more. They were all overturned at MRT.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

My husband did well at the interview considering he is not good with dates.

If I was being interviewed face to face I would be shaking so much. So glad it wasn't me! It is a lot of stress to put on a person.


----------



## Negative Ned (Aug 19, 2014)

Mish said:


> My husband did well at the interview considering he is not good with dates.
> 
> If I was being interviewed face to face I would be shaking so much. So glad it wasn't me! It is a lot of stress to put on a person.


hahaha!! It must be so nerve racking.. My partner is the most laid back person I've ever come across. The only problem they're going to encounter is getting dates lol. We don't have any anniversaries or anything set like that. Our engagement day is the date we know because it's on written paper lol..
I hope there isn't much numbers to remember haha


----------



## Negative Ned (Aug 19, 2014)

Mish said:


> They had a lot of rejections a few years ago by a specific case officer. I believe she is not there any more. They were all overturned at MRT.


Mmm... Thats sad!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Negative Ned said:


> hahaha!! It must be so nerve racking.. My partner is the most laid back person I've ever come across. The only problem they're going to encounter is getting dates lol. We don't have any anniversaries or anything set like that. Our engagement day is the date we know because it's on written paper lol..
> I hope there isn't much numbers to remember haha


Sounds like mine lol.

We had our proposed wedding date as same date as we met so he wouldn't forget lol. I was worried he would forget his date of birth lol - he did that once on his online job profile haha.


----------



## Negative Ned (Aug 19, 2014)

Mish said:


> Sounds like mine lol.
> 
> We had our proposed wedding date as same date as we met so he wouldn't forget lol. I was worried he would forget his date of birth lol - he did that once on his online job profile haha.


Mine had no idea what a DOB was.
Never celebrated a birthday before, never had a clue about anything until we went back to birth certificates and confirmed everything in order to issue a passport.
I don't know if its peace of mind not to know anything about yourself like that or upsetting to be honest lol


----------



## waliku (Aug 10, 2014)

Mish said:


> My husband did well at the interview considering he is not good with dates.
> 
> If I was being interviewed face to face I would be shaking so much. So glad it wasn't me! It is a lot of stress to put on a person.


A.K the senior migration officer did an interview for a person i know in Sudan (2012). The interview was for almost 3 Hours.

After the inteview it took two weeks to get the rejection. A.K wrote his feedback and reseaoning for rejection while he was in the Hotel by the looks of it. It was fast responce.

Apparenlty the person interviewed had interpreter and did not translate properly. I personaly thought it was because of the stress on the interview the person interviewed said some thing inconsistant with the application.

MRT where excellent they came back within 6 month and overturn the decision. He now leaves with his partner in AU.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Negative Ned said:


> Mine had no idea what a DOB was.
> Never celebrated a birthday before, never had a clue about anything until we went back to birth certificates and confirmed everything in order to issue a passport.
> I don't know if its peace of mind not to know anything about yourself like that or upsetting to be honest lol


Just wait if you do the 820 online haha. They ask for marriage date of non dependants and well .... they don't celebrate wedding anniversaries in Egypt so that was fun haha. Interesting enough ... everyone seems to get married in June.

Also speaking of birth dates my husband's is a made up date. I was stunned when I found out. It was because his dad had a broken leg so couldn't go and register his birthday. So it is his official birthday just not when he was really born.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

waliku said:


> A.K the senior migration officer did an interview for a person i know in Sudan (2012). The interview was for almost 3 Hours.
> 
> After the inteview it took two weeks to get the rejection. A.K wrote his feedback and reseaoning for rejection while he was in the Hotel by the looks of it. It was fast responce.
> 
> ...


That is great that they got it overturned.

I guess all of them can make incorrect decisions but if there tends to be alot of them that is when something should be done.

The Cairo interviews tend be around the 1.5 hr mark ... sometimes a little bit less or more, but around that time. They do tend to have a set list of questions and some are interesting considering it is a PMV and not a spouse visa.


----------



## Negative Ned (Aug 19, 2014)

waliku said:


> A.K the senior migration officer did an interview for a person i know in Sudan (2012). The interview was for almost 3 Hours.
> 
> After the inteview it took two weeks to get the rejection. A.K wrote his feedback and reseaoning for rejection while he was in the Hotel by the looks of it. It was fast responce.
> 
> ...


That's really annoying though!
People are not billionaires to fork out that much money because of miscommunication not in their hands. What was the reason for refusal though? From A.K ?


----------



## Negative Ned (Aug 19, 2014)

Mish said:


> Just wait if you do the 820 online haha. They ask for marriage date of non dependants and well .... they don't celebrate wedding anniversaries in Egypt so that was fun haha. Interesting enough ... everyone seems to get married in June.
> 
> Also speaking of birth dates my husband's is a made up date. I was stunned when I found out. It was because his dad had a broken leg so couldn't go and register his birthday. So it is his official birthday just not when he was really born.


AUGHHH!!! That frustrates me!!!!
I don't understand why this isn't done and dusted in the hospital...as soon as the child is born!! Then again, how many families can afford to be born in a hospital with poor parents and simple, outback lifestyles? I know my parents we're delivered by the lady next door. Hmm..


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Negative Ned said:


> AUGHHH!!! That frustrates me!!!!
> I don't understand why this isn't done and dusted in the hospital...as soon as the child is born!! Then again, how many families can afford to be born in a hospital with poor parents and simple, outback lifestyles? I know my parents we're delivered by the lady next door. Hmm..


In Egypt majority of babies are born via scheduled c section. I was sooooo surprised when I found out.


----------



## waliku (Aug 10, 2014)

Mish said:


> That is great that they got it overturned.
> 
> I guess all of them can make incorrect decisions but if there tends to be alot of them that is when something should be done.
> 
> The Cairo interviews tend be around the 1.5 hr mark ... sometimes a little bit less or more, but around that time. They do tend to have a set list of questions and some are interesting considering it is a PMV and not a spouse visa.


Yee, definably happens, but i wasn't implying A.K decision was incorrect, in fact the decision could have been the right one at that time based on the responses from the applicant. I was trying to say, Stress's during the interview do not help. It was for a partner visa (309).


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

waliku said:


> Yee, definably happens, but i wasn&#146;t implying A.K decision was incorrect, in fact the decision could have been the right one at that time based on the responses from the applicant. I was trying to say, Stress&#146;s during the interview do not help. It was for a partner visa (309).


I wonder how much leeway they allow for nerves on the day? I imagine some people would get really nervous compared to others. There is a lot riding on the interview.


----------



## waliku (Aug 10, 2014)

Negative Ned said:


> That's really annoying though!
> People are not billionaires to fork out that much money because of miscommunication not in their hands. What was the reason for refusal though? From A.K ?


He said, the applicant was migrating for a "better future" in AU. He also said the applicant have no intension to continue living with his partner in AU.


----------



## Negative Ned (Aug 19, 2014)

Why don't they follow up with people they have their worries about?
Send someone for example and knock on their door for example? I'm sure genuine relationships are not hard to prove and people that are lying with no intention of staying together are very apparent!


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Negative Ned said:


> Why don't they follow up with people they have their worries about?
> Send someone for example and knock on their door for example? I'm sure genuine relationships are not hard to prove and people that are lying with no intention of staying together are very apparent!


Remember the onus of proof is on the applicant, hence the emphasis placed on attention to detail by other posters on this forum.


----------



## waliku (Aug 10, 2014)

The family was devastated and couldn't believe what they were reading. They have a daughter and I remember she was crying for a whole month.

I remember the allegations were worse than the visa rejection for the family, they could not take it. I was told the applicant was very sick after the news of the rejection.

I think it was a serious miscommunication and probably stress during the interview. The applicant wasn’t responding as he should OR probably not been interpreted correctly. 

Unfortunately things like this happen.


----------



## Negative Ned (Aug 19, 2014)

waliku said:


> The family was devastated and couldn't believe what they were reading. They have a daughter and I remember she was crying for a whole month.
> 
> I remember the allegations were worse than the visa rejection for the family, they could not take it. I was told the applicant was very sick after the news of the rejection.
> 
> ...


Oh my God.
Please someone tell me, where do I find the best English/Arabic interpreter in Khartoum? I'll pay anything.


----------



## non (Jul 17, 2014)

Negative Ned said:


> hahahaha!!!!!! You certainly have quiet an imagination going there, Waliku.
> I would go crazy! I'm already losing my mind not knowing what's happening and here you are playing mind games with yourself lol...
> 
> I'm relieved to know my partner wont have to leave the country or travel further than Sudan for the interview. Thanks for this information. I certainly hope it works that way... either that or phone.
> ...


Hi NN

I'm from Sudan too ', applied for spouse 309 visa in April 2014 and did the medical check in may 2014 and being asked for original documents , I sent them on 20May , my CO received it on 21may and informed me by email 
I was interviewed by phone on 3 September and being asked to send more photos of us with the family and friend and some documents by email , I did send them last week 
yesterday I have got by email a statutory declaration to sign in front of a person in Sandy hotel on 25th September ( If you can see its about 5 months all these procedures)

I have summarized to you my case just to let you know its not about the country or the CO its all about your case and the evidences you provided

hope I help even a bit


----------



## non (Jul 17, 2014)

Negative Ned said:


> Really?????
> 
> Okay... and hypothetically it's in English.. am I able to hire any interpreter to come into the interview with my partner or are there accredited ones in Khartoum that need to be arranged?
> 
> ...


Hi again NN

I thnk no need to hear an interpreter cause as from my case My Co.did the interview with me in Arabic although I know English and we have been emailed in English all the time , and she didn't inform me before that the interview will be in Arabic


----------



## non (Jul 17, 2014)

Mish said:


> AK is the one that signed off on our decision and I met him at oz embassy too when I was there. He is aussie that would be why they are done in English.


Hi Mish

My Co. did the interview with me on 3rd this September and yesterday she emailed me a statutory declaration to sign in front of AK

I would like to ask from your previous knowledge :will he do anther interview with me or will it be only the signature of the declaration

Please inform if any one knows


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

non said:


> Hi Mish
> 
> My Co. did the interview with me on 3rd this September and yesterday she emailed me a statutory declaration to sign in front of AK
> 
> ...


Sorry I haven't heard of the stat dec that is done before. I am unsure what it is There is no limit to how often they can interview you, it is up to them really. It is better to go expecting an interview and not get one than expecting there won't be an interview and then having one.


----------



## faith555 (Mar 19, 2014)

non said:


> Hi Mish
> 
> My Co. did the interview with me on 3rd this September and yesterday she emailed me a statutory declaration to sign in front of AK
> 
> ...


Hey non

Would u PLs give is more details about the question in the interview, Also did they inform u before or just called u and said hey today is ur interview day?!!


----------



## non (Jul 17, 2014)

faith555 said:


> Hey non
> 
> Would u PLs give is more details about the question in the interview, Also did they inform u before or just called u and said hey today is ur interview day?!!


Hi Faith 
All the Question are from the information we provided in the application form just like 
where did we first meet
where was our wedding 
who attended the wedding from both families
how many sisters and brothers your partner have
give us details of your partner full day like how he go to work by bus or subway or does he have a car ...how long hours he work ...how much is his monthly income 
where he live...he rent or with friend ...if you are going there will he rent a place for you 
does he support you financially..how often he send you money ..how much he send

Then they ask me how often i have been out of my country ...where did i go ...how long i stayed there ...why i did go ...

Co phoned me on Monday and told me she will do an interview with me by phone on next Wensday which is 10 days after her call ..

hope that is satisfying faith .. iam here if you need more


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I won't be surprised if Faith gets asked why they got married so fast. My husband and a few others got asked why they got engaged so fast.

I also know of a few that got asked why they not see their partner more often (my husband didn't get asked that).

Faith there is a good sticky on interview questions you should take a read of.

Oh... there will also be the famous question "what will you do if the visa is rejected".


----------



## Negative Ned (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks for sharing these questions with us non.

Good luck with everything.


----------



## Marcantony (Sep 1, 2010)

non said:


> I have summarized to you my case just to let you know its not about the country or the CO its all about your case and the evidences you provided
> 
> hope I help even a bit


Man, what?

This is not true.

You really need to read some of the threads here about other people's experiences with 'COs' especially the way some in India get treated.

Yes, it is often about the country you live in. And yes it is also about which CO you get. The case and evidence plays a strong part but so does who you get in charge of your case.


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

Marcantony said:


> Man, what?
> 
> This is not true.
> 
> ...


My case officer asked me to attend an interview at the AHC New Delhi early this year and to my surprise I was interviewed by two females (one was my case officer) no idea who the other chick was. They grilled me for almost 2 hours and it felt like all they wanted to prove was that I wasn't in a genuine relationship with my husband (after 3 years together) and was asking me question about my student visa. They didn't ask me one question about our relationship.

It was an interrogation not an interview. It was so humiliating that towards the end I was in tears almost sobbing. So yes, case officers can be racist and mean.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Negative Ned (Aug 19, 2014)

Going onto 4th month in a few days..
No sign of interview.

So bored with life atm lol


----------



## Negative Ned (Aug 19, 2014)

okay 

Some update!!! My partner has been advised of interview with CO next week!

I'm feeling nervous because not sure what to expect. People talk about it all the time on this forum but when it's your turn its soooooooo nerve wrecking haha


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Good news Ned .

There is an interview question thread you can read on questions to expect. In short is all about your relationship and what you know of each other.

Is it phone or in person interview? 

The worst part is being the sponsor and waiting for them to come out of the interview so they can call you and tell you how it went.

The interview goes for 1 to 1.5 hrs from memory and most people get the same questions. There will be the famous "what will you do if the visa gets rejected" question.


----------



## montasbaby (Feb 25, 2014)

Mish said:


> Good news Ned .
> 
> There is an interview question thread you can read on questions to expect. In short is all about your relationship and what you know of each other.
> 
> ...


Hi Mish what language do they interview in ...my partner speaks arabic and is worried they will do it in English he might not understand all the questions..does he need an interpreter?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

montasbaby said:


> Hi Mish what language do they interview in ...my partner speaks arabic and is worried they will do it in English he might not understand all the questions..does he need an interpreter?


Ours was half and half but the request said Arabic but when went some was English. I think it is to make sure that the evidence of communication matches with how they speak.

I believe he can get an interpreter if he wants and that will be at his expense. They don't expect perfect English.


----------



## montasbaby (Feb 25, 2014)

Mish said:


> Ours was half and half but the request said Arabic but when went some was English. I think it is to make sure that the evidence of communication matches with how they speak.
> 
> I believe he can get an interpreter if he wants and that will be at his expense. They don't expect perfect English.


well his written english is not the best so i hope they will see from this that his spoken english will match  thanks hoping we get one soon....


----------



## Negative Ned (Aug 19, 2014)

Yeah they said it will be in Arabic for my partner.

I sighed a huge sigh of relief! Also, it is going to be over the phone.

I know. The famous question is killing me. I'm so afraid lol..
I wish I can three way and join the chat haha


----------

